

The Arrogant VC: A View From the Trenches - pmjordan
http://www.freddestin.com/blog/2009/12/the-arrogant-vc-a-view-from-the-trenches-full-length-version.html

======
robk
Referencing any VC on TheFunded is always a pretty good idea for an
entrepreneur looking for capital. That, as well as talking to others that have
pitched the person, are excellent ways of outing the jerks. Save yourself some
time and just weed them out early. You'll have much more positive experiences
this way.

